# Do you get this???



## gray24 (Sep 1, 2011)

I just found out after a long year, that I have DP, I'm curious to know if any of you find that physical activity or walking fast for a while makes the dazed feeling worse?? I've been trying to exercise again, and during the walk and after, that dazed feeling comes on strong.... Do any of you get this?? Or sometimes when Im reading for long periods of time, requiring concentration on my work I get the bad dazed feeling? I want to exercise but it worries me a little bc of this. Thank you, glad to finally know I'm not alone in this.....


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

gray24 said:


> I just found out after a long year, that I have DP, I'm curious to know if any of you find that physical activity or walking fast for a while makes the dazed feeling worse?? I've been trying to exercise again, and during the walk and after, that dazed feeling comes on strong.... Do any of you get this?? Or sometimes when Im reading for long periods of time, requiring concentration on my work I get the bad dazed feeling? I want to exercise but it worries me a little bc of this. Thank you, glad to finally know I'm not alone in this.....


Do you also get this riding in a car?


----------



## gray24 (Sep 1, 2011)

Visual said:


> Do you also get this riding in a car?


Yes, I have gotten this riding in a car, just seems worse when I'm stressed physically.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Is it affected by 'mental' work?

Try this simple 'exercise' - get a jigsaw puzzle of medium difficulty as start putting it together. Do you get problems after awhile?


----------



## gray24 (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes it does, when I have to really think and concentrate, it'll bring on the dazed feeling, it's like a pressure in my eyes or a weight on my head. Certain lights make it come on


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

How long ago did this stuff start with you?

Do you know what caused it?


----------



## gray24 (Sep 1, 2011)

Been about a year now, my guess is that stress brought this on, been checked out by a neurologist and all checked out. Does this sound like dp? I can tell you this, I'm standing in wal mart now and the big open fluorescent lights are kinda bringing on the dazed feeling as I text this.... This happens alot when I come here or go into home depot, high ceilings, open the lights etc, sometimes at dusk, certain ways that the light is outside in the sky will mess with me as well.....


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

yup classic DP made worse by fluorescent lights. Good times all around.


----------



## gray24 (Sep 1, 2011)

PhoenixDown said:


> yup classic DP made worse by fluorescent lights. Good times all around.


Yup, it sucks! Are there meds out there to help this that u know of??


----------

